# Grad 2010 Grad 2010 Grad 2010 Grad 2010!!!!



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wohoo. Finally last day of highschool. And also congrats to other members that are graduating this year. Have fun and Good luck in the future Grad of 2010 people 

Clint.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Woohoo!!!

Welcome Grads of 2010 to responsibility, bills, and hopefully.. benefits !


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Welcome Grads of 2010 to responsibility, bills, and hopefully.. benefits !


Haha. Not looking forward to paying Bills and taxes =(
But excited for the outside world =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Welcome Grads of 2010 to responsibility, bills, and hopefully.. benefits !


WHHHAATTT?? Why did that struck me before grad! LOL!

WELCOME TO THE CRUEL LIFE OF REALITY =)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the REAL world my friend/s!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha..."back then...when i was your age...."...welcome to reality...bills, taxes...education costs....whoa...the list goes on...enjoy while you peeps can...have fun and enjoy your grad!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

haha Hopefully the REAL world won't be as bad as I imagine.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

congrates! im also a graduate of 2010 =D what school u go too?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> haha Hopefully the REAL world won't be as bad as I imagine.


That's why when i graduated high school i went back to asia and went for unniversity there to prolong the REALITY! LOL!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea i never went to university or college.. big mistake.

Seems like any job you apply for requires some sort of degree. Well any decent paying job, especially within the government.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Uh oh. It's not to late to go college is it? =P


----------

